# Jeffers Livestock now has Copasure for goats



## elevan (Jul 23, 2013)

I just noticed in my new brochure that Jeffers has copasure for goats in smaller capsules

http://www.jefferspet.com/copasure-for-sheep-and-goats/camid/LIV/cp/0040894/c2p/hp/


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 23, 2013)

That makes it so much easier


----------



## bcnewe2 (Jul 23, 2013)

Can someone discuss this treatment or use with sheep. I've used it once years ago.  I was nervous but no bad effects.
Why is it not bad for sheep since they aren't supposed to have copper and I also read that the bolus' of copper do not get absorbed so that's why it's ok but I'm not understanding the explanation.

I do think it worked well but can't be sure, they were on new pastures so worm load has always been low but I'd like to use it again if it's ok for sheep.
TIA


----------



## elevan (Jul 23, 2013)

Considering that they give a warning on their page about giving to sheep who are sensitive to copper, then I would personally be leary of giving to sheep.  That said, it has some effectiveness against barberpole worm so it may be worth it to weigh the pros and cons for sheep.  You should definitely discuss it with your vet.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jul 23, 2013)

It also says:

The copper status of the flock should be known prior to use.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Jul 23, 2013)

I love my vet but he is only versed in sheep what he's gleaned in his practice so not really up on newer practices.


----------

